# Lillington, NC Sable F adult grendel



## Holmeshx2 (Apr 25, 2010)

Same as other female it does say all 3 GSDs came in together and they like each other (2 males and a female) but they don't like other dogs. If they get along with each other I would assume with some work and possibly seperating from each other they could become ok with other dogs but would take work. Same as other post very high kill shelter they stay open late on tuesday (til 8 pm) for adoptions first thing wednesday all animals in the shelter are PTS










Adopt pen 3"Grendel" from the Harnett County Animal Control Shelter


----------



## pamela berger (Jun 19, 2008)

bump


----------



## gsdraven (Jul 8, 2009)




----------



## Holmeshx2 (Apr 25, 2010)

thanks Jamie not sure why it took the pictures down


----------



## pamela berger (Jun 19, 2008)

no longer listed


----------

